

Our Avatars, Ourselves - shawnee_
http://www.pbs.org/mediashift/2011/09/our-avatars-ourselves249.html

======
loup-vaillant
Now, many places on the web, like, right here, don't let you have an avatar. I
wonder, what would be the effects of _imagining_ you have a particular avatar?

